# Algas Castanhas



## Agreste (24 Dez 2014 às 09:46)

*Investigadores estudam o desaparecimento de populações de algas castanhas no sul de Portugal*







A alga castanha Fucus vesiculosus é presença habitual nas costas rochosas Europeias. As populações desta alga e suas parentes próximas (algas fucóides) têm um papel essencial para a biodiversidade marinha ao proporcionar ambientes (ou microhabitats) frescos, sombreados e húmidos que protegem muitas outras espécies como animais de importância ecológica e económica. A alga castanha é também conhecida como bodelha, e é muito usada em Portugal como isco, na pesca à salema.
O sucesso das algas fucóides deve-se em larga medida à sua tolerância, tanto à intensa e rápida variação de temperatura como à dessecação (perda de água) que ocorrem na maré baixa, mas a sua capacidade de tolerância a estes factores de stress está a ser ultrapassada actualmente nas suas populações localizadas mais a Sul.

Num estudo recente publicado na revista Functional Ecology e conduzido na Ria Formosa, Catarina Mota em conjunto com outros colaboradores utilizaram sensores de temperatura miniaturizados para demonstrar que o ambiente térmico no interior dos bancos de uma alga castanha, Fucus vesiculosus, pode variar dramaticamente em apenas alguns centímetros, entre diferentes microhabitats, isto é, em diferentes posições no aglomerado de algas. As variações observadas nas condições de temperatura e humidade durante o período da maré baixa foram acompanhadas pela variação na expressão de proteínas de choque térmico (HSPs - utilizadas frequentemente como marcadores de stress).

Surpreendentemente, estas algas marinhas resistiram melhor ao aquecimento do ar do que da água, resistindo melhor se secarem rapidamente na maré baixa do que se permanecerem submersas ou molhadas em água de temperatura elevada.
Os investigadores registaram níveis de stress térmico muito elevados no Verão. "Associando estas observações com registos de temperatura do ar e da água prevemos que os picos de resposta ao choque térmico (limites sub-letais) sejam frequentemente excedidos na maré baixa, ao mesmo tempo que as altas temperaturas da água registadas no verão não permitem uma recuperação efectiva deste stress", concluem os cientistas.

Os registos climáticos mostram um aumento das temperaturas na Ria Formosa ao longo das últimas quatro décadas. O desaparecimento, desde este estudo em 2008, destas populações de Fucus vesiculosus na Ria Formosa pode assim ser mais uma consequência das actuais alterações climáticas.

O desaparecimento do coberto de Fucus vesiculosus na Ria Formosa não é caso único. Um censo realizado entre 2009 e 2011 registou o desaparecimento de diversas populações desta alga da Península Ibérica e de Marrocos, incluindo esta população da Ria Formosa.
Num artigo publicado no ano passado (2013) na revista BMC Biology, Katy Nicastro e colaboradores mostraram que esta espécie terá recuado cerca de 1200 km para norte nos últimos 30 anos, em simultâneo com o aumento da SST (temperatura da superfície do mar) observado nesta zona. Na Ria Formosa permanecem apenas algumas destas algas marinhas, abrigadas num microhabitat mais elevado nos prados das plantas Spartina. Este trabalho mostra que embora esta espécie continue abundante em regiões mais a norte, a perda das populações do sul pode reduzir consideravelmente a sua diversidade genética, pois representavam uma linhagem geneticamente distinta. Esta linhagem sul está agora reduzida a algumas populações marginais, incapazes de migrar para zonas mais favoráveis pois estão isoladas por largas extensões de habitat inadequado.

As perspectivas de futuro não são favoráveis; num estudo recentemente publicado na revista Molecular Ecology, Jorge Assis e colaboradores utilizaram modelos que prevêem o completo desaparecimento das populações desta espécie que ainda sobrevivem nestas regiões mais a Sul e que são geneticamente distintas das populações do centro e norte da Europa.

_Faro, 23 de dezembro de 2014

http://www.ccmar.ualg.pt/home/index.php?id=2306_


----------

